

Ask HN: How to sell my app? - krellis

I&#x27;m looking to sell a web app I built last year, but I&#x27;m not sure how to go about it.<p>I&#x27;m guessing any interested clients would need to sign a NDA?<p>Then would I need to write up a contract for exactly what they will be given when the money has been transferred?<p>Has anyone had experience selling an app&#x2F;business before?
======
pettycashstash
what is the app? url would be helpful...

